# Building A Double Garage - Advice Required



## SiT (Jan 2, 2008)

Evening

Well we are on the move and for the first time in our house history have bought a project, our first three houses have all been brand new so this is quite a departure for us!!!!!

The exciting thing is the house is situated in a good sized plot with plenty of scope. At present there is a brick built single garage with a single car parking space in front. To the right of the garage and parking space is a large flower bed which runs from the front boundary of the house to the rear. Behind the single garage is a large patio courtyard area.

My intention is to take down the single garage, dig out the flower bed and shunt everything right back up against the rear of the plot boundary. That way I think I can fit in a double garage with double parking in front, possibly tandem in length but that's not essential just a bonus if it works out that way.

Now I need some device on the following aspects -

Am I right in thinking a garage dependent on size (no greater than 30sq m) comes under the permitted developments therefore doesn't require planning?

For what I want to do is is better to build a traditional block work garage or go for a timber kit based package?

I would love to have a small attic room above but don't really want dormer windows or the like and would prefer to design the roof trusses to allow for a small standing height snug room can this be done?

I would like to do the majority of work myself to keep costs down so any advice or pointers from people that have done this already would be most welcome.

Si


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

http://www.planningportal.gov.uk/wp...neboqKgIAGUwqho!/dl3/d3/L2dBISEvZ0FBIS9nQSEh/

Goto the planning portal
Click interactive house.
Once its loaded click outbuildings garages sheds etc.
The rules are in there.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

GTISnoopy said:


> http://www.planningportal.gov.uk/wp...neboqKgIAGUwqho!/dl3/d3/L2dBISEvZ0FBIS9nQSEh/
> 
> Goto the planning portal
> Click interactive house.
> ...


Agreed, that will give all the answers, as there are various rules about location on the plot.

You wont get a double tandem garage in 30 sqm.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Good luck with your project, only constructive advise I can give you at this point is electrical sockets, LOTS of them,:doublesho on three levels, makes life so much easier in the long term, and maybe an outside tap near a decent drain,and possibly an outside socket, so power washer can be used with the garage doors shut, stops splashing inside etc,!!


----------



## SiT (Jan 2, 2008)

mattsbmw said:


> You wont get a double tandem garage in 30 sqm.


Sorry that wasn't very clear, I meant two parking spaces in front of the garage and obviously two inside the garage so effectively the ability to park 4 cars.

Thanks for the pointers guys, will have a look at that link when home on the Mac rather than iPhone.

Thanks for the tips ianrobbo - it's always the simple things that get overlooked so good shout!

Si


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

SiT said:


> Sorry that wasn't very clear, I meant two parking spaces in front of the garage and obviously two inside the garage so effectively the ability to park 4 cars.
> 
> Thanks for the pointers guys, will have a look at that link when home on the Mac rather than iPhone.
> 
> ...


That makes sense, over 30sqm but under 40sqm (i think!) comes into building regs not planning.


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

As for size, workout what you will be using the garage for and what may work for you.
I currently have a double garage that's internally 19.5ft x 19ft (6m x 5.8m) with an 8ft (2.4m) ceiling.
This is not great for my current garage uses since I'm doing away with my workshop unit.
Ideally I should have made it bigger. At least 24ft x 24ft (7.3 x 7.3) with a 12ft (3.6m) ceiling.
Why? This just allows two cars inside and allows you to open the doors fully on one at a time and gives you a tiny bit of room at the front and back to work.
The 12 ft ceiling height allows for a car lift in future too.
Also don't forget about garage door width. A double door makes it easier to work on a single car in the garage in the centre of the garage but again imo normal double doors just are not wide enough. To comfortably be able to park two cars Inside a double door needs to be 18ft or more or best 6m wide. This allows two cars to be parked the same way round and allows the doors to be opened. 14ft and to a degree 16ft don't allow for this with the width of modern cars. If your using both cars regular a wide door makes life so much easier.
This is why I'm going to build a new detached garage this size.
Imo after talking to my local planning department there is no need to be scared of needing to apply for planning if it allows you to get what you really want. As they are far less strict now than they were. They were very helpful when I approached them for help and advice.
I had an outside tap and socket at my last house, more trouble than it was worth but then the weather is worse up here. In the new place I just have the taps on the inside near the garage door and put the door nearly closed when washing.
The other option I've always liked the idea of just have too much stuff to do in my place is do what some of the Americans do and also what most Canadians do and put a drain with a cover in the middle of the garage and wash the car inside, means you are not controlled by the freezing weather.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

as snoopy posted, have a good read on the planning portal site and that will explain all 
the main things i think u will need to worry about are-
floor area size
height of building 
and how close you want to go to your boundry 
if you are thinking about a second floor then i think you might want to think about propper planning permission

if you want to have a look at my build thread on here it might help you get a idea of size, boundry postion etc
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=290844

also have you got any pics of the proposed area?

ollie


----------



## SiT (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all, thanks for replies and apologies for lack of update. The contracts business has web slow going but I think we are nearly there now!!

Since last writing we have decided to go the planning permission route as I would like to build a double garage with a bedroom suite above (bedroom area and ensuite) as some of the changes inside the house mean we loose a bedroom which will have adverse affect on value.

By adding the self contained suite we keep that extra bedroom space. Once sure is cleared will get some pics and start a project thread like Shudaman.

Si


----------

